# Looking for a certain music CD online...



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2016)

It's easy to find, and cheap... Just curious if anyone knows how to get it for less than $7.49 USD (That includes shipping), Or if I should just buy it here for the $7.49: *Amazon Link
*
CD cover:

*
 

Thanks in advance 'Temp.*


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2016)

I'll also accept MP3 download purchases if the price is close to $7.49


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I'll also accept MP3 download purchases if the price is close to $7.49


will you accept illegal mp3 coppies?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2016)

migles said:


> will you accept illegal mp3 coppies?


I have one already, but the 256 mb/s MP3 quality is atrocious... I wanted to rip my own FLAC copy from the disc. It's an amazing album.


----------



## drfsupercenter (Jun 10, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Allison-Ira...376562?hash=item58d55716f2:g:A5gAAOSw5dNWsMYo


----------



## Jayro (Jun 10, 2016)

drfsupercenter said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Allison-Ira...376562?hash=item58d55716f2:g:A5gAAOSw5dNWsMYo


This might be my best bet, thank you!


----------



## Jayro (Jun 17, 2016)

Found it for $3.95 on Ebay with free shipping. Thanks everyone who helped.

@Bortz or someone can lock this thread.


----------

